# Citizen Calibre 6700



## DannyDeuce (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys,

This is my watch (Citizen Calibre 6700):










I have a problem with my calender.

I have performed the resetting.

I have set the calender to INITIAL POSITION.

Then after doing that, I set my calender and time accordingly.

My calender however is not moving as the days go by? I don't understand why.

I hope someone can explain the problem.

Please advise, thanks.

DAN


----------

